# Well you have to admit..



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

that this vbulletin forum is so much nicer and easier to use then the older forum (phpbb). Don't you all think so???


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Well today is my first day visiting so I can't say which is better, but I do like the setup of this forum. Now that I have sifted my way through and found all the topics etc., I think it is great and hopefully helpful. I do realize now that I put my first two posts in general topics, which should have been either under Discus..and not really sure where I should have posted about my Arrowana, but now I realize this, and sorry about making a mess out of the general discussions. But overall, I think I will enjoy this forum and thanks for having it!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

im all for this forum shaggy. Mark did do a nice job with the other setup. however, i do miss the portal page, ho hum. its ok though because the custom skin is a good idea, it will make this forum unlike any other. I also like the increase of posting areas.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

well...we haven't gotten hacked by this forum yet....people were always hacking the phbb forum...i also agree, the custom skin is really gonna set us apart! :smile:


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

I love it so far... To be honest, I don't really care what the skin looks like, as long as the forum is fast and reliable.

Great job, Shaggy!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

enjoyin it, took bit to get used to, could use that unique look on the front page though  Do we have a release date for the unveiling of the new fish forums?


----------



## Celeste (May 13, 2005)

only thing i don't like is that when you post, you don't have any of the text options, like size, color, font, etc. and there's no buttons for


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

celest, go into ur user cp and edit option thing put enhanced settings or whatever and that old button img and font thing will show up on ur profile, wonder if SHAGGY could reset everyone's to that, as it's much easie`r1


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

celest, go into ur user cp and edit option thing put enhanced settings or whatever and that old button img and font thing will show up on ur profile, wonder if SHAGGY could reset everyone's to that, as it's much easier to use...


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

nicely done shaggy.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Yes I can set it up that way Mala. I will do it now.

EDIT: I do have it already setup that way. You need to hit the reply button, you can't do this in the quick reply box below. Its a WYSIWYG setup. (What You See Is What You Get)


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Gracias!!!


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I love vbulletin!! Thank you Shaggy!!!!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Now that I'm used to it I like it a lot


----------

